# Drillinge für Meeräschen?



## Käptn (3. Februar 2008)

Hi Loyds, bald iss so weit!
Ende Februar zum ersten Mal auf die Kanaren - Teneriffa!
Nu hab ich hier ja schon ein paar Tips gelesen für das Meeräschenfischen: BRÖTCHENMONTAGE
Wahrscheinlich nicht waidgerecht, ist aber für 'nen guten Zweck:
MEIN GRILL
Die Frage lautet: wie klein müssen denn die Drllinge sein um was zu fangen, aber andererseits keine Restmetallstücke im Fisch zu hinterlassen, bzw um das Ausschlitzen zu verhindern?
Wahrscheinlich ist diese Frage ja für die Meeräschenangler in allen Häfen der Welt interessant, und die Profis könnten Tips geben.
Petri sagt Walter


----------



## DerFischfänger (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*



Käptn schrieb:


> Hi Loyds, bald iss so weit!
> Ende Februar zum ersten Mal auf die Kanaren - Teneriffa!
> Nu hab ich hier ja schon ein paar Tips gelesen für das Meeräschenfischen: BRÖTCHENMONTAGE
> Wahrscheinlich nicht waidgerecht, ist aber für 'nen guten Zweck:
> ...


Hi,
Du wirst vor Ort sehen, wie scheu und vorsichtig die Tiere sind.Nicht überall... Diese Brötchen -Montage ist in meinen Augen der aller Größte Müll.Karpfen fängt man auch mit em Brötchen und einem Haken und sie hängen trotzdem. Die ganzen Haken im Brötchen können beim Drill und bei der Landung zu großen Problemen führen.
Wenn du in einem Hafen fischts, empfehle ich ne stabile Spinnrute, 25er Schnur und en 8er Haken. An den wird eine schöne Brotflocke, keine Hart Kugel, gedr´ückt, die schön langsam im Wasser treibt und kein Blei etc... Um die Viecher wild zu machen.... 2 Liter Milch und en bisschen Paniermehl- Das gibt "Die Wolke" im Wasser und die Meeräschen verfallen in einen Fressrausch. Du kannst aber auch mit großen Bienenmaden oder Tebo-Larven fischen.
In Süd-England hat diese Methode ziemlich gerockt... da hatte ich leider keine Milch zur Hand.  Ich habe eine Wasserflasche mit Brotkrümmel gefüllt, natürlich jede Menge kleine Löcher drin.Links und rechts eine Schnur dran, so konnte ich die Flasche waagerecht unter dem Steg anbringen. Jedes Mal wenn ein Schiff vorbei fuhr, verteilten sich die Krümmel im Wasser..hat super geklappt.
In der Nordsee bei Holland fische mit 50er geflochtender Schnur und ner 35er Mono-Mundschnur auf Meeräschen. Ich konnte dort Fische bis 15 Pfd. fangen. Als Köder diente ein selbstbebauter Paternoster,mit nur 2Haken und grünen Federn.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen... Unterschätze die Kraft der Meeräschen nicht.... aber wenn sie abends auf dem Grill liegen, da wäre ich schon gern dabei:vik:


----------



## Mantafahrer (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

Seit ich beobachtet habe, wie Meeräschen im Hafen den Algenbewuchs auf der Antifoulingfarbe von Booten und Schiffen abgenagt haben, ist mir der Appetit auf diese Fische gründlichst vergangen.........:v


----------



## medfisch (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

Hallo @Käptn,
ich habe dieses Jahr in Kroatien mit Spinnrute und ein paar sog. "Brotfliegen", ( Grundmaterial Autoschwamm! ), sowie mit Algenfliegen ( grünes Marabou oder Polarfuchshaar mit ein paar fluoreszierenden Fasern am Haken ) auf Meeräschen gefischt, Vorteil gegenüber natürlichem Material ist eine deutlich höhere Haltbarkeit. Die Ergebnisse waren gar nicht schlecht, obwohl die Fische ganz schön heikel sind, Anfüttern mit Bröselwolke war dabei ganz hilfreich. Auf jeden Fall hatte sich die kurze Bastelei zu Hause gelohnt. Ich wünsch Dir mal viel Spass

Giselher


----------



## petipet (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

@all,

ist zwar schon ewig lange her... aber ich habe mal ganz geziehlt auf Formentera auf diese Pflanzenfresser geangelt. 
Mein Lehrmeister war ein kleiner spanischer Knirps. Der zeigte mir, daß man die, in den Uferzonen, an Steinen krabbelnden Insekten als Köder leicht fangen kann. (Es ist ein Kinderspiel, es gibt in den Uferzonen in den Felsen Aberundabertausende) In Mediterranen-Ländern natürlich! 
Er gab dann einen Klebertropfen (UHU oder was die Espaniols sonst noch haben) an den dünndrähtigen Haken und heftete so die krabbelnden kribbelden Insekten an den Haken.
Dann warf er aus. Bambusgerte ohne Rolle. Selbstgebastelter Proppen als Schwimmer. Nicht jeder deutlicher Biß und Anhieb brachte Erfolg. Aber einige schon. Ich machte ihm das dann nach. Ich wurde zum Schrecken unseres Hotelkoches.
Mein Gedanke: Irgendwie müßte sich doch auch in unseren kühlen Breitengraden ein ähnlicher Köder finden. Insektenähnlich. Und möglichst lebendig. Ohne jemand auf den Schlipps treten zu wollen: Tau-Regen-Mist...Würmer geht nicht. Ich habe es ausprobiert. Teig auf einem dünndrähtigen Haken kann durchaus Erfolg haben. Aber ich erinnere immer wieder an Formentera (Spanische Baleareninsel, sorry, kann man auch mal nicht wissen und Formentera für ne Backschüssel peilen)
Wenn einer was weiß, ob er diese Jungs schon mal mit Naturköder überlistet hat. Ich wäre sehr gespannt.

Gruß peter


----------



## aliencook (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

Also zu der Überschrift:
Ich habe auf Mallorca schon einige richtig strammer exemplare mit baguettescheiben und so 5-6 drillingen in ner schlaufe drumrum gefanngen.

einfach kurz ins wasser tauchen damit man auch schön weit werfen kann.
In den Hafenbecken geht so eigentlich immer was. 
Aber ob dir das in hiesigen gewässern hilft?#c


----------



## Peter70 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

Bei Meeräschen benutze ich meistens Watwürmer als Köder. Allerdings angeln wir in Spanien an einem Fluss.
Gruss Peter


----------



## AndreasG (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*



Käptn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht waidgerecht, ist aber für 'nen guten Zweck:
> MEIN GRILL



Allein schon bei der Überschrift sträuben sich mir die Haare! :e
Nutz doch mal die Suche und du wirst einiges darüber finden das man Meeräschen auch geziehlt und waidgerecht fangen kann.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Käptn (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

Moin Moin, also erst mal vielen Dank für die doch recht ausführlichen Tips. Die werde ich einfach mal ausprobieren.
Von der"Brötchenmontage" werde ich somit Abschied nehmen, jetzt kenne ich ja Alternativen-wobei der Ausdruck"nicht ganz waidgerecht" nicht von mir als "Tierquälerei" gemeint war. Letztendlich ist es eigentlich dasselbe, ob das Tier am Einzelhaken der Brotflocke oder am kleinen Drilling im Brötchen hängt, oder nicht?
Ob erfolgreich oder nicht, schreib ich Euch nach dem Urlaub.
Tschüss


----------



## Honeyball (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

Hab's in Frankreich gesehen, dass ein Einheimischer einen relativ langschenkligen sehr dünndrähtigen Haken Gr. 8-10 an einem ca. 2 M langen schmimmenden Vorfach mit Wasserkugel verwendet hat.
Als Köder hat er 3 normale weiße Maden benutzt. Die erste hat er ganz auf den Hakenschenkel gezogen, die zweite "normal" in den Hakenbogen eingehängt, damit sie sich noch bewegen konnte, die dritte hat er dann über die Spitze gezogen und diese somit bedeckt.
Das ganze hat er an 'ner unberingten 8m-Rute eingesetzt. Er hatte zwar sehr viele Fehlbisse, weil der Anhieb zu spät kam oder im harten Meeräschenmaul nicht gesessen hat, aber deutlich mehr Bisse als wir, die ständig mit dem sich vom Haken lösenden Baguette zu kämpfen hatten.
Am besten gefallen hat mir seine Anfüttertechnik: Ca. 20cm Baguetteende, die Kruste mehrfach eingeschnitten, das Weiße rausgepult, das Loch mit Maden gefüllt, wieder zugestopft und reingepfeffert. Mit der langen Rute hat er dann immer rund um sein Baguette geangelt. Ab und zu konnte man deutlich erkennen, dass die Meeräschen an das Baguette tickten und die sich lösenden Krümel und rauskletternde Maden fraßen.

Für den nächsten Südfrankreichurlaub hab ich mir fest vorgenommen, mit langen "unsichtbaren" Vorfächern es ihm nachzumachen.

Gewässer: Flußmündung am Campingplatz Brasilia

Zur Ausgangsfrage: Die Technik mit den Drillingen im Brotballen ist reine Glücksache, weil Du kaum 'ne Chance hast, auf den Punkt anzuschlagen und die harten Mäuler von den leckeren Biestern nicht unbedingt selbsthakfördernd sind.


----------



## AndreasG (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

@Käptn

Kleine Drillinge hatte ich glatt überlesen, sorry.
Es wird im Süden auch mit der Methode "man nehme ein Brötchen, drücke da möglichst viele große Drillinge rein und wenn der Schwarm sich um das Futter schart reißt man kräftig durch".
Dies wiederliche Bild hatte ich gleich vor Augen als ich Drillinge gelesen habe.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## HarryO. (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

hallo,

ich war letzten november auf teneriffa, genauer gesagt auf der südseite der insel, ca 20 km von los americanos entfernt. die einheimischen(und ich dann auch) haben dort mit gambas geangelt. 10er haken, stück gamba drauf, 30-40g pose und dann eine handbreit über grund. gefangen wurden ca. 20cm lange silberne fischchen mit einem gelben streifen auf der seite,bzw hat leicht gelb geschimmert. ich hab auch zweimal braun getiegerte aliens mit einem dreieckigen kopf und zahnreihen mit 3 mm langen nadelspitzen zähnen gefangen, echt der hammer. hab ich dann alles in die pfanne gehauen, in butter und meersalz, ich muss sagen, das ich noch nie so guten fisch gegessen habe. von da an war ich dann jeden tag angeln,hehe. ich war auch in los americanos im hafen angeln. da ging mit gambas nix als ich da war,aber manchmal beissen kleine doraden. die einheimischen angelten dort mit einem selbstgemachten teig und ich wunderte mich was die da alles mit rausholten. einen kleinen drilling, eine teigkugel drangedrückt und ab ins wasser, der schwimmer geht unter und der typ haut an wie ein irrer ich bin erstmal 5 meter zur seite. nach kurzem drill hat er dann einen fetten barsch auf die mole gehieft, ohne kescher natürlich. die angeln da mit gröbsten zeug und üblen stecken, damit würde man hier vom see gejagt werden, richtig derb. bei uns im dorf kam abends immer eine oma die war uhralt und konnte nur noch gebückt laufen, die hat sich immer ihre 3 bis 5 fischlein gefangen und ist dann wieder ab. ich hab einen einheimischen gefragt wie tief er die angel stehen hat, er deutete dann auf einen fetten knoten den er einfach in seine 40er wäscheleine als stopper gemacht hatte. viele frauen haben dort geangelt. also am anfang kam ich aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus, die haben natürlich gefangen wie die weltmeister.ach ja, der teig, den die benutz haben ist eine mischung aus brot, sardinen(öl)und, man glaubt es kaum, zerriebene futterpellets von einer fischfarm,die säcke!! die sind überall rund um die insel. angeln kann man nur mit einer rute, der köder wird in ca 30 sekunden abgefressen, wenn die pose nicht mehr zuppelt kann man einholen und neu beködern. es sei denn, man hat einen biss. ich hatte aus unwissenheit nur meine 4 meter brandungsrute mit entsprechender rolle dabei, das ging gut in die arme.jaa also, auf meeräschen hat da keiner geangelt, im hafen haben sich kleine bonitos und baracudas rumgetrieben, aber mit kleinen wobblern geht da auch was. auf der südseite der insel kann man ganz gut angeln, auf der nordseite ist heftiger seegang, auf jeden fall im winter. im norden waren aber auch angler, die haben mit fischinnereien geangelt mit fiesen 5er paternoster eigenbau systemen, die binden alle ihre haken selber.
in los americanos gibt es am hafen um die ecke ein riesiges angelgeschäft, da gibt es alles was man braucht.und blos nicht auf big game tour(im winter)gehen, reine abzocke. beim angeln im hafen hab ich immer mitgekriegt wie die von ihrer tour kamen, das boot richtig voll mit leuten und nicht mal ein biss, kein fischkontakt dafür sonnenbrand wie die s..! schnorcheln kann ich die sehr empfehlen, dan weisst du auch, was dir ständig den köder abfrisst. da ist es wie im korallenriff, hunderte von kleinen bunten fischen, echt super. ich hab einen kleinen drückerfisch gefangen, sehen super aus. ach ja hornhechte sind auch da.


ich wünsche auf jeden fall schönen urlaub

thorsten


----------



## raubangler (6. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*

Wieso eigentlich Drillinge?

Ich kenne das nur mit Einzelhaken (ca. 15-20 Stück).
So werden diese Montagen in Griechenland für fast nix verkauft.

Bevor man mit einem Drillingsverhau einen Fisch gefangen hat, hat man sich ja schon selbst gehakt.
Und das Auseinandertüteln der Montage nach einer Fressatacke von 10 Fischen ist mit Einzelhaken bereits mühsam.
Mit Drillingen? 
Viel Spass.....


----------



## Käptn (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

Hallöle, also allen nochmals herzlichen Dank!
Tja, was HarryO so schreibt, macht ja wirklich Bock auf's Angeln auf alle anderen nicht so scheuen Individuen. Hoffentlich läßt mir meine Frau genug Zeitraum, alle Techniken mal auszuprobieren!
Bis bald, Walter


----------



## getchyouzander (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

Sorry, für das unverständliche Geschreibsel von heut mittag bis eben,
da wollt ich nur kurz rein um n smiley zu kopieren. N Kollege klopft mir auf die Schulter
und abgeschickt wars.

Also ich stippe die lieber mit nem kleinen Einzelhaken, macht ähnlich Spass wie Rotfedern.


----------



## chrischi 101 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

Habe meine Meeräschen(Ostsee)auf Sandwurm gefangen,nachdem ich Tagelang beoachtet
habe wie sich diese SUPERSCHEUEN Fische an den Algenbewuchs(und sicherlich auch anderen Kleintieren)im Molen bzw.Steinaufschüttungen hermachten.Alles habe ich ausprobiert,mit Tauwurm mit made auf Pose(verscheucht die Meeräschen sofort ob nun im Wasser treibend oder über ihnen....bewegung wenn es geht vermeiden klingt doof ist aber so).Dann half Kollege Zufall.Habe mir meine ganze Montage abgerissen und nichts mehr gehabt außer Haken und Sandwürmer.Gefrusstet musste ich nun mit ansehen wie ein Äschentrupp nach dem anderen immer wieder die selben Steine abgrasten.Haken an die Hauptschnur Sandwurm rauf  und auf den Stein abgelegt.....und warten........schwupps sie hat doch tatsächlich meinen Wurm genommen.......und genau so schnell auch wieder(nach kurzer,blitzartiger Flucht) ausgespuckt,so ein Mist dachte ich kommt nie wieder.Nach 4 Versuchen klappte es dann und mittlerweile habe ich auch das Gefühl für den Anhieb wie bei jeden anderen Fisch auch...........so habe ich dann erfolgreich weiter gefischt und ich denke an anderen Stellen würde es genau so klappen.............eines will ich noch erwähnen
Meeräschen sind ware Kämpfer würde mal fast sagen manche Exemplare stehen einer Meerforelle nichts nach.....auch nicht im Punkto Geschmack(lecker)nur das ausnehmen dieser Fische ist naja nicht so angenehm aber wenn ihr eine erwischen solltet,werdet ihr schon sehen.Würde mich freuen von einem positiven Feedback zu hören bis dann


----------



## kasimir (12. April 2008)

*AW: Drillinge für Meeräschen?*

Moin 
Ich fische seit 3 jahren auf Meeräschen in der Ostsee und kann nur sagen das man mit der Fliegenrute gute erfolge haben kann wenn man ausdauer hat und nicht denkt das man mal eben ein paar fängt ausserdem sind meine erfahrungen das wenn man eine äsche von ü70 an den haken bekommen hat der tisch für 3-4 pers gut gedeckt ist.Der kampfgeist einer Meeräsche kommt der einer Meerforelle sehr nahe und sie machen höllisch spass ich kann nur sagen das ich von oktober bis mai Meerforellen nachstelle und ab mai bis september die Meeräsche einer meiner lieblings fische geworden ist 

grüsse


----------

